# Recommended Removalists



## prawn_86 (11 November 2009)

We are moving from Adelaide to Sydney. Can anyone recommended a good, realiable, cheapish removalist company?


----------



## cornnfedd (12 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> We are moving from Adelaide to Sydney. Can anyone recommended a good, realiable, cheapish removalist company?




you get what you pay for so cheap is not always good, infact cheap is normally bad.

Grace Removals, Kent Removal & Storage, Chess Moving & Storage.

try one of those 3 - all good companies.


----------



## ROE (12 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> We are moving from Adelaide to Sydney. Can anyone recommended a good, realiable, cheapish removalist company?




Support your ASX listed company
http://www.wridgways.com.au
But seriously they are a decent removalist, they top many awards, check out their site for more info and I been a  share holders in them for as long as I can remember


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

cornnfedd said:


> you get what you pay for so cheap is not always good, infact cheap is normally bad.
> 
> Grace Removals, Kent Removal & Storage, Chess Moving & Storage.
> 
> try one of those 3 - all good companies.




Kent was the most expensive quote so far. Havn't tried the other 2. Will do today.



ROE said:


> Support your ASX listed company
> http://www.wridgways.com.au
> But seriously they are a decent removalist, they top many awards, check out their site for more info and I been a  share holders in them for as long as I can remember




Wridgeways is also extremely expensive. About 50% more so than a trusted Adelaide company (COmplete Removals) its lucky they have alot of corporate clients, cause they cant compete on price for small domestic moves


----------



## ROE (12 November 2009)

Maybe it's a good thing target high margin business and let go low margin more hassle clients.

No business ever successfully growth profit year on year for decades due to luck, it's a strategy decision to go a certain direction.

It's like the David Jones of Retails....they sell stuff more expensive than most but what they provide is quality and unrival customer service and people with money are willing to pay for hassle free shopping experience.

If money is an issue cheapest is a good way to go


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

Yeh, im not knocking WWA's business model, as they are a good co, but we just would rather not spend that much at this stage.

If anyone else has a co they recommend please let me know


----------



## nunthewiser (12 November 2009)

Prawn.

If in no hurry or flexible on dates ring allied pickfords and ask about a backload move m8 .......

Cost me half the price moving back from tassie to WA but it took its time in getting here .


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> If in no hurry or flexible on dates ring allied pickfords and ask about a backload move m8 .......




Yeh, backloads moves are the way to go. Our problem is we are moving over the xmas/new years period so it will take a long time. Might have to sit on the floor and eat take-away for a few days...


----------



## cuttlefish (12 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:
			
		

> Our problem is we are moving over the xmas/new years period so it will take a long time.



Sell all your furniture and whitegoods 2nd hand on eBay just before Xmas and get the Xmas price premium from people competing for 2nd hand crissy presents,  strap your remaining possessions to the roof of the car, then buy all the same 2nd hand stuff back at half price once in Sydney from all the people that upgraded to new stuff over Xmas and are selling off their second hand stuff cheap.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Sell all your furniture and whitegoods 2nd hand on eBay just before Xmas and get the Xmas price premium from people competing for 2nd hand crissy presents,  strap your remaining possessions to the roof of the car, then buy all the same 2nd hand stuff back at half price once in Sydney from all the people that upgraded to new stuff over Xmas and are selling off their second hand stuff cheap.




Thought about that, but its just too much hassle. Especially when you only have a tiny 2 door car...


----------



## luap77 (12 November 2009)

Grace are excellent if you can do an excel spreadsheet estimating the volume of your goods and get quotes for cubic meter instead of just having the consultant quote you. Dealt with them several times for interstate moves and always satisfied. 

Worth a quote by volume; I just asked for a range of volumes such as 5, 10, 20, 30 cubes, which gave me an idea of whether or not it was worthwhile selling whitegoods and furniture. For a East-West coast to coast it was still worthwhile to move it. Perhaps do the same with two others for comparison. Good luck.


----------



## dbcok (12 November 2009)

We moved from Adelaide to NSW 900 km three years ago.We got quotes from the big boys ,but went with Allstar.Beat the other three quotes easily...from memory 2700  for 30 cubic metre truck ?
Were very pleased with the service and result.They even had our bed ready for us in the correct bedroom when we arrived.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

dbcok said:


> We moved from Adelaide to NSW 900 km three years ago.We got quotes from the big boys ,but went with Allstar.Beat the other three quotes easily...from memory 2700  for 30 cubic metre truck ?
> Were very pleased with the service and result.They even had our bed ready for us in the correct bedroom when we arrived.




Wow, i just called them and they are very cheap. Looking at $2k cheaper than the big guys, and instant delivery (ie no waiting for backloading etc).

And their service was fine? Obviously if your recommending them.

Thanks


----------



## CAB SAV (12 November 2009)

Associated Marine Insurers for Transit cover.


----------



## dbcok (12 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Wow, i just called them and they are very cheap. Looking at $2k cheaper than the big guys, and instant delivery (ie no waiting for backloading etc).
> 
> And their service was fine? Obviously if your recommending them.
> 
> Thanks




Their service was good,no problems.
There was no backloading everything was on time.One of the big boys shipped by train and trucked from the nearest station...was going to be a week late and $1500 dearer.
As it happened the manager/proprietor had a property near us at Kersbrook and came around and talked over details with us.We talked about old times at Mannum (small place sa)
On the service and price that we got I would certainly recommend them.


----------



## cornnfedd (12 November 2009)

If you are willing to load the container yourself I have other options that I can tell you about.. just send me a PM.

I am involved in the industry throughout all of Australia and I can tell you the smaller guys can be dodgy, make sure that any company you use is a member of AFRA, that usually helps.


----------



## Ardyne (12 November 2009)

I was a removalist  part time while at uni and then an owner driver for allied pickfords. basically the guy who works for kent now used to work for grace and will be working for wridgeways next year so their all the same. heaps cheaper if you pack yourself(but the contents of boxes arnt insured ) so get them to do the valuable stuff. christmas is busiest time of year cause its when companies relocate most their staff and families are I'm new home b4 school starts. more expensive but more likely to get your container shipped out if your sharing one.
you'd be surprised  how much better thejob is done if you provide some lunch or smoko for the boys.

good luck


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

What do mean that the boxes arnt insured if you pack yourself? We only have a 2br apartment, so not much to move.


----------



## Ardyne (12 November 2009)

because you can't prove that the plates that are smashed were done during the move or whether they were broken b4 you packed them. you are 
insured if they lose or destroy the box though.


----------



## dbcok (12 November 2009)

As an aside -one of the big boys sent a a well dressed youngish man around to quote-all I remember was the excessive quote and the recurrent theme of his-we are the professionals and everyone else is rubbish and not to be trusted with your goods.We may not be the cheapest quote but we are the most reliable and the best blah blah blah.


----------



## dbcok (12 November 2009)

Forgot -we packed our own cardboard boxes (available from removalist)All smaller items crockery (protected in newspaper) clothes ,smaller  electrical items,sporting goods ,personal items,computer etc.I think that there were about 30 of those boxes.We didn't travel light.
Items that we would rather pack ourselves and label boxes for identification.
All of the larger items the removalists carried out and loaded....without a scratch.


----------

